# Clean up 'pop up' list?



## pjd1957 (Nov 6, 2017)

I use 'Goodsearch', which is actually powered by Yahoo, on my Fire 8. When I set the cursor in the search box a list of previously searched for words pop up. I don't want others who may use my devise see some of these words, such as "verbal abuse". How do I delete some of these, or the entire list?


----------

